# Akbash x Maremma puppies



## oxford (Sep 9, 2013)

Puppies born on 7/2/2013!   what a joy.....Akbash dad and Maremma mom, both working dogs and teaching pups around chickens, goats and sheep.
available at $450  Southern Oregon, email me for pictures, Alexis


----------

